# Do you ever feel guilty......



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

That you couldn't give your heart dog a little bit better life?

As my investments in my new business start to pay off, and it starts to carry itself, edging us closer to financial stability, I find myself wishing Maxie could be part of this. Maxie would have loved my new life, the Southwind, some stability, and the like. We had zero stability when she was alive, housesitting for new people every few months, we traveled nostop, it got so when we moved into a new house, she would wait until I threw our blanket into our sleeping spot, and she knew it was our new temporary home.I feel good that I can give the girls a good home, and I am hoping in the next year or so, to buy a nice house for us, so they can live out their years in comfort. It was my dream for Maxie, to build a house for her to live out the rest of her life in, but it never happened that way. Dogs, the ways they mess with us, eh?


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Growing up my family lived check to check, so there wasn't much extra for the dog. Princess was my heart dog. Sometimes when I think about how well Alexa is cared for, and how she gets the best I can afford for her, I feel guilty. Princess never got the best of anything unfortunately, there just wasn't the money. I think that she was happy to be with me though, no matter what kind of food she had to eat, or toys to play with.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to venture a guess here that as long as Maxie was with you she was very happy. Like kids, dogs are very adaptable and from what I've seen and heard of GSD's they are happiest with their owner. My own dogs seem to reflect this, too.

However, I do understand how you feel because I wish SO BAD that I could move from where we live now into the country and give them a gi-normous yard - what they have now is a lot like running around on a postage stamp







I'm way past extremely limited to where I can take them to let them romp free and get some real exercise and that hurts me a lot. We just want to give them a good, safe life and sometimes what they get just doesn't match what we *want* to give.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think Maxie was just happy to be with you. As long as she had her blanket to sleep on and food in her belly and love from you, she was happy. Thankfully dogs don't play keep up with the Jones'! 

One day you will have a house instead of an RV. I love my house but soemtimes I wish for the life you have too. You can pick up and check out soemthing else and give your dogs a new adventure instead of the same yard to play in and the same parks to walk in.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I agree with Kathy, Maxie was happy to be with you. Like some people, change IS normal and they thrive on new experiences and places. 

If you give them your heart could they really want more?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

What is normal?

Maxie loved YOU Richard. And you moved around alot. Waiting to see were you threw the blanket down doesn't sound sad to me. It sounds like "Ok, Dad is happy with this spot so everybody grab some floor!" 

There are a lot of dogs in the world living in big fancy houses, eating the best of food. But still, one thing is missing... there is no love. They are just another Fixture. And when they don't match the furniture or the life style of the owner changes, they are tossed aside like last years fashion. Only to wind up in a shelter.

I wonder how many times one of those dogs have looked out from their fancy homes at you and your happy crew in the Southwind and sighed longingly for such a life full of love.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Richard-followed your posts a long time.please don't try to think for your well loved dogs. They ARE happy.they live with you -you interact with them!I am sure you would go hungry before you would let them be hungry.They are warm and have a safe place.Dogs do NOT live in a material world they thrive in a safe world.Getting a little dark and cold for you-making you think a little too much.Get over it give them a belly scritch and sleep tight knowing its NOT how much you do its HOW you do it-PEACE to you and dogs


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Very well said ttalldog!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks. I take what you all say to heart. Maxie did love life, and we loved and cherished each other. I will keep that close to me.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I've felt guilty over the years for a number of things with regard to our dogs - I think that's part of what it is to be human. Since we can't go back and change anything however, I have also learned that what you have to do is to tell yourself you did the best you could for them. They don't care where you live, what you do, how many times you are on the road. All that matters is that they are with YOU, and you love each other. I think if beautiful Maxie were here, and could talk, she would tell you not to feel bad about, or regret, anything, because she herself was so obviously fulfilled and happy. If only people were so content with the simple things......

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Honestly Richard, I have never felt guilty about this issue. I have owned a dog because I love dogs and I have sacrificed many life choices because of the dog/s I have had at that time in my life. 

When I have a dog they get the best that I can offer at that time and they get it for their lifetime. Is it the best that anyone could offer?? Hmmm, no - probably not. People who are richer; more experienced; more dog-savvy; more active; more "anything" could probably offer more. BUT, I will never give up on a dog and I will do the best I can. Every dog I have had wants to spend as much time as possible with me, despite our situation, so .... that is the best judge of my worth in my dog/s eyes.

Guilt about things you cannot change is not productive. Maxie loved you and gave you a lot in your life as you did her - I bet she has no regrets so please don't try to second guess what she would have preferred, She had you (and still does) and that was exactly what she wanted.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Richard, you used to have this avatar of you and Maxie laying on the couch together. When ever you mention Maxie, I think of that picture. To me it represents what being a dog owner is all about. The pure joy of being in each others company.
I have never mentioned my guy Tucker on this board. I lost him a month before I lost Palla. I was up north and Tucker was down south when he passed away. 
I have felt so guilty for not being here with him those last few weeks. He died alone in the garage from poisoning. He was only 5. I have second guessed myself ever since
. If I had been there would it have been different? I don't know. I just hope Tucker can forgive me for not being there when he needed me.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, one of my favorites.......










Wow, sorry about Tucker. Terrible to lose a dog when you are away.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

oh yes!! they are happy as long as they are with us. I am convinced. Even if condiions aren't the best. There is a dog across the way from us who has lived his entire life outside. Every one in awhile he howls, it is one of the sadddest sounds. I feel grateful that while I WISH I wouldve taken Sash for more rides, more walks yea, theres always something you wish you would've done but he was always in the house with me. He was part of the fam and always in on things. how I miss him. 
I love the pics especially the one o your heart dog staring out the truck window! She looks happy to me


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Sandra: Tucker was so handsome!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Dogs can live in a mansion or a shack. Ride in a Mercedes or a beat up old Datsun, they don't know the difference. All they want... all that matters to them, is that they are with you. I honestly believe that.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, just the fact that you ache to give to her even now.. love so strong probably made Maxie feel like she won the doggy lottery!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Dogs are not as high maintanance as we think! all they want is to be included, that's all.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

yep, that's one of the reasons dogs are such fantastic friends: they really don't care! Alpo or Evo, soutwind or mansion: just as long as they are loved.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I do believe that is a dog completely and totally content... She couldn't have cared less about where she was, as long as she was with you. Richard, it's obvious that you love your dogs with everything you have. Whether they are in a 200+ sq. ft. Southwind or 2,000+ house, I believe that they are very lucky critters. If only all dogs had it so well...

Gosh she was a beautiful girl. She's one of the dogs on this forum that I'll never forget -- and I will never forget this picture...


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

In true Shepherd form she is looking at you


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I would feel guilty if I had not taken Jolene with me when I moved out here in the woods in rural western Newberry county, SC. Even though Pets INC *generally* 
is a No kill, she likely would have been euthanized as without me her mental state would have gotten worse. She was social to *ME* and I had to, when I first found her, corner her to take her for a walk. She has come so far, and she is bonded tightly to me. She, however is 100% untrustworthy off lead. She got out Friday, and decided she would take the morning walk without me. I followed her ( in flannel pajamas) and she would not respond, just look back at me. She did her walk like WE do every morning, and headed back, but wouldn't come up to me. I got the car keys and opened the back door and called her... JOJO...GO! She flew into the car ready to go. I got her on the leash and we went back inside and I ate breakfast, and then we went for a very long walk. If there were hunters around ( they weren't this mornng) they could have mistaken her for a Coyote and killed her. If SHE saw one she would think it's a dog to play with.... and that would not work well. She's sitting here next to me. If she were gone, I don't think I would survive very long. I am here to give her the best life I can even though I don't have a mansion. 

So Richard, don't worry, you are doing just fine! 

Powell


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

sometimes late at night I think of dogs I might have done better for.APOLOGIZE FOR QUOTING THIS THOUGHT/not my own--I did what i could do when I could do it.


----------

